# Beautifull Chile Female Soldier



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

Several pics about Chile female soldiers.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 26, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2009)

Thay are definately attractive... wonder how they perform in the military ?
Or are they eye-candy for the photogs ??

Charles


----------



## Von Frag (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it is interesting that Chile uses a version of German WWII helmets.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 26, 2009)

There is no a single good looking woman in that entire country, believe me I been there several times.

Must be a heavy photoshop.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 26, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> There is no a single good looking woman in that entire country, believe me I been there several times.
> 
> Must be a heavy photoshop.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> There is no a single good looking woman in that entire country, believe me I been there several times.
> 
> Must be a heavy photoshop.



hahahahahaha,your imagination is huge--------"photoshop"
The Pics arent PSed.....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually, I once dated a girl from Chile and she was gorgeous.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 26, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> I think it is interesting that Chile uses a version of German WWII helmets.



so do we!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> I think it is interesting that Chile uses a version of German WWII helmets.


It is interesting, but there may have been some influence by the Germans that moved there after the war...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 26, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> There is no a single good looking woman in that entire country, believe me I been there several times.
> 
> Must be a heavy photoshop.



That's a BS thing to say.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 26, 2009)

I am not kidding, if there is one good looking woman must be living outside the country, I been travelling Chile from south to North since 1993 and I couldnt find any.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2009)

In all fairness, there's knockouts to be found in all countries.

I have definately seen some Chilean beauties.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> I think it is interesting that Chile uses a version of German WWII helmets.



Actually a lot of countries do. Even the US Army and Marines use a helmet that is influenced by the German helmets.



CharlesBronson said:


> There is no a single good looking woman in that entire country, believe me I been there several times.
> 
> Must be a heavy photoshop.



 

Sorry but you country does not have the monopoly on hot women. Every county has its fair share of good looking ones and bad looking ones. Even your beloved Argentina has its fair share of bad looking ones.

Take off the biased glasses and come down now...


----------



## imalko (Apr 26, 2009)

Pretty girls both with and without helmets...


----------



## Von Frag (Apr 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually a lot of countries do. Even the US Army and Marines use a helmet that is influenced by the German helmets.



Very true, when they rolled those out in the 80's that was my first thought. And Grau is right, I'm sure the South American military's were very influenced by relocating Germans at the end of the war.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Helmets??
 
BTW, doesn't Finland use same style as well on their helmets?


----------



## dangerfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Von Frag said:


> ... I'm sure the South American military's were very influenced by relocating Germans at the end of the war.



It actually has nothing to do with relocating Germans. In the 1880's the Chileans decided to modernize their armed forces. Having just destroyed the Danes, Austrians and French, the German 'Prussian' model seemed like a no-brainer. German military advisors remained in Chile until World War I and Germany sold Chile most of their arms and equipment. The 'goose step,' pickelhaube, tapered helmet, etc. etc. all pre-date Nazi Germany and were used by the Chilean military long before Hitler. Today, they are simply CHILEAN military traditions, and their persistence 20 years after the restoration of democracy is proof that they are not associated in most people's minds with fascism or Pinochet.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2009)

dangerfan said:


> It actually has nothing to do with relocating Germans. In the 1880's the Chileans decided to modernize their armed forces. Having just destroyed the Danes, Austrians and French, the German 'Prussian' model seemed like a no-brainer. German military advisors remained in Chile until World War I and Germany sold Chile most of their arms and equipment. The 'goose step,' pickelhaube, tapered helmet, etc. etc. all pre-date Nazi Germany and were used by the Chilean military long before Hitler. Today, they are simply CHILEAN military traditions, and their persistence 20 years after the restoration of democracy is proof that they are not associated in most people's minds with fascism or Pinochet.


Well, yes and no.

There was a number of reasons that many South American countries adopted the Prussian martial disclipline and the equipment of the European armies, but I look back through the thread and try and see where Hitler and the Nazis were mentioned...and I'll be danged if I can see it. 

Chile remained neutral during WWII, but did declare war on the Axis in the final months of the war. That doesn't mean that thier modern (this means post WWI) equipment wasn't influenced by the WWII German military equipment.


----------



## stona (Sep 14, 2009)

My Uncle,on his way to Berlin at the end of WW2, was excited by the news that some of the Russian soldiers they would encounter were women. When he got there and saw them his gentlemanly assesment was that "they looked rather tough."
Some of those Chilean ladies do not appear tough at all!
Steve


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 14, 2009)

If for a single photo chile will going to get the reputation of having good looking woman, well I think is like say that in argentina everyone is a fabolous tango dancer or germany everyone carries short leather trousers.

Give me a break, in Chile the nice women are a minority, not even a monority, less that the minority, a rarity , an exotism.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 14, 2009)

stona said:


> My Uncle,on his way to Berlin at the end of WW2, was excited by the news that some of the Russian soldiers they would encounter were women. When he got there and saw them his gentlemanly assesment was that "they looked rather tough."
> Some of those Chilean ladies do not appear tough at all!
> Steve



Don't judge a book by it's cover.
Just because the ladies in question don't look like truck-driving, cigar-chomping, beer-guzzling crew-cut bodybuilding dykes, doesn't mean that they can't kick a$$.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 14, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Don't judge a book by it's cover.
> Just because the ladies in question don't look like truck-driving, cigar-chomping, beer-guzzling crew-cut bodybuilding dykes, doesn't mean that they can't kick a$$.



Hehe, you got it there, BB. I don't think any man could pull a fast one on them and live to tell about it. :


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> If for a single photo chile will going to get the reputation of having good looking woman, well I think is like say that in argentina everyone is a fabolous tango dancer or germany everyone carries short leather trousers.



Are you actually saying that every German DOESN'T where short leather pants???? Shock!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> If for a single photo chile will going to get the reputation of having good looking woman, well I think is like say that in argentina everyone is a fabolous tango dancer or germany everyone carries short leather trousers.
> 
> Give me a break, in Chile the nice women are a minority, not even a monority, less that the minority, a rarity , an exotism.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2009)

What has happened to this thread.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 15, 2009)

> What has happened to this thread



Nothing special, I am just clarifing things. I been in chile 3 times and has seen seen only ugly women, so I dont want somebody gets the wrong impression about this country in particular.


( edit) Well, actually now I am thinking twice about it...I had seen some nice women, argentine girls working in chilean TV.




> Are you actually saying that every German DOESN'T where short leather pants???? Shock!!!



The 90 % dont, but someone did.


----------



## Butters (Sep 15, 2009)

So what's with the picture of the oh-so winsome Austrian? 

JL


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 15, 2009)

> So what's with the picture of the oh-so winsome Austrian?




Well, I was trying to be funny, but apparently your sence of humour is dead, like the last good looking chilean woman.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2009)

CB...that clown you posted isn't German, he's Austrian... 

And like I've said before, there's beautiful women in all countries


----------



## A4K (Sep 16, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> And like I've said before, there's beautiful women in all countries




Yep, agree totally. Some nice ones in that photo line-up (especially the second from the top and the second from the bottom ! - one thing though: lipstick in the field..? It's definitely a publicity photo.)

CB, I've lived in six countries and visited 14 others. Theres not a single one I've been to where everyone is good looking or bad looking. Some regions seem to produce more beautiful women than others, it's true, but you'll always find atleast one stunner no matter where you go.

With te helmets, agree with Chris. The US kevlar helmets seem to be heavily influenced by the German design, and rightly so - it's the most practical helmet design yet invented.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 16, 2009)

> CB...that clown you posted isn't German, he's Austrian...



I know, however if are precise we should know that Hitler resign the german citizenship in late 1920s and then was given german citizenship by a special law passed by goring.




> CB, I've lived in six countries and visited 14 others. Theres not a single one I've been to where everyone is good looking or bad looking. Some regions seem to produce more beautiful women than others, it's true, but you'll always find atleast one stunner no matter where you go.



Might I ask you if those 6 or 14 countries included chile ?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey - how about Leonor Varela? 






Or how 'bout those couples here? 











Maybe this young lady?






And this lady here...well, in my opinion, she's a bra size Scary, but what do I know? 






Just Google "bellezas chilenas".


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 16, 2009)

> Hey - how about Leonor Varela?



How about it ? i dont know, providing some food to the girl could be a good idea.

If we going to degerate in a photo constest let me tell you this....Chile might have some handguns, but the rest of the world have Rifles...and Argentina have a lot of howitzers.

By the way the twins rear ends looks better than their faces.


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2009)

What am I missing? Is there some kind of rivalry we outsiders know nothing about between this two countries (Argentina and Chile)? Or is it just you having strong negative feelings about anything even remotely connected to Chile? 

Hatred (or call it how ever you want) is a bad thing my friend...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2009)

Dang BB...nice find!

Good looking girls, all of 'em!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread is stupid. It is obviousl that some people are very blind to anything outside of their local culture. Pretty ignorant if you ask me, as well as clueless about women (which is very obvious by some of the posts made). Before it becomes any more *ignorant* than it already is, thread closed....


----------

